# Breathing in dog fur, is it harmful?



## sheep (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello guys,

This might sound weird, but do you guys think that it's harmful to breathe in dog fur through the mouth while you sleep?

Me and my husband sleep with our dog, and sometimes there are lots of fur around. It affected him sometimes (coughing), specially when he caught cold and coughs a bit. He sometimes sleeps with his mouth open, and that could be why he was able to get some fur.

We like having our dog on our bed, but is it harmful? Maybe we should try to clean more often, but does it make it safe?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I vote no. Dog fur should be no different than human hairs for most biological/mechanical reactions, assuming no allergy.

If fur gets in your eye, it is like an eye lash or a filament. If you swallow fur, small amounts will pass through. If you breath fur in, it could be irritating like cotton filaments or wool, but shouldn't be dangerous like glass wool or asbestos. When you have a cold, I imagine that anything will further irritate raw membranes...


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Most of the dust in your house is actually human skin. Yeah, you're breathing that in right now. 

That being said, if your husband has allergies, it might be problematic. It might also be that because his mouth is open, his throat is drying out and then when he wakes up, he coughs until his throat relubricates. To make it safer, you could regularly bathe and brush your dog. That would help remove allergens and loose fur.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

God I hope not, or I'm doomed.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> God I hope not, or I'm doomed.


^^ This, I breathe dog AND cat hair every night, lol!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Kuma'sMom said:


> ^^ This, I breathe dog AND cat hair every night, lol!


I regularly eat dog fur on top of it.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> I regularly eat dog fur on top of it.


Oh, I thought the eating of dog fur was implied with the breathing of it, LOL! It's an unusual morning for me when I DON'T wake up with dog or cat hair in my mouth! Usually cat hair, since my cat is so very fond of sleeping on my head at night, lol.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Oh, I thought the eating of dog fur was implied with the breathing of it, LOL! It's an unusual morning for me when I DON'T wake up with dog or cat hair in my mouth! Usually cat hair, since my cat is so very fond of sleeping on my head at night, lol.


I always find it in my food. I used to pick it out, but I gave that up long ago.


----------



## sheep (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks guys!  Hmm I'm not sure if he is allergic, he seems fine as long as there aren't too much. He doesn't seem to react unless sleeping and with all the fur on the bed, so I guess it's not really allergy?

I'm a bit concerned that it could go into the lungs, since he breathes through his mouth when he is asleep sometimes. I do get fur in my mouth too, but I hardly had any reaction, just once or twice coughing due to fur inside the throat.

But maybe as long as we keep minimum fur (must be less lazy), it should be fine. 

Both of us love our dog sleeping with us so much that we wouldn't really want to change it! (although he can be a bit inconvenient sometimes, sleeping horizontally and right next to our heads, or sleeping on top of us lol)


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

I just think of it as my dog helping me with my daily fiber intake


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll let you know if I die any time in the near future. If so, then yes, it's harmful.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

sassafras said:


> God I hope not, or I'm doomed.


Same here. I woke up this morning with my nose buried in Molly's neck, LOL.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Not in the small quantities of one, or two or 5 dogs.

Im sure for others, such as groomers, it is a problem for us lol


----------



## sheep (Aug 22, 2012)

JulieK1967 said:


> Same here. I woke up this morning with my nose buried in Molly's neck, LOL.


lolol  Our boy would also lay on top of us, he sometimes lays his head on my neck, and I do like it, although his weight can make things a bit uncomfortable lol.


----------



## Teds-slave (Nov 14, 2012)

I hope not coz I'm a dog groomer and when we use a blaster to dry them it's like an explosion of fur :S


----------

